

Judge makes lawyers pay for frivolous patent suit - macmac
http://www.denverpost.com/popular/ci_8354619
"The Denver Post is reporting that the U.S. 10th Circuit Court of Appeals has upheld the decision of a Federal judge who threw out and reversed a jury decision in favor of a patent infringement claim and ordered the plaintiff's lawyers to pay the defendants' court costs. U.S. District Senior Judge Richard P. Matsch sanctioned the plaintiff's attorneys for 'cavalier and abusive' misconduct and for having a 'what can I get away with?' attitude during a 13-day patent infringement trial in Denver. With the Appeals Court in agreement, could this case be the 'shot heard round the world' in the revolution against patent trolls?"
======
te_platt
It's nice to see some common sense find its way into our civil court system
here in the U.S. I only wish awarding attorney's fees to the winner were
mandatory.

~~~
CaptSpify
The Ancient Greeks had something similar:
[http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/socrates/gr...](http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/socrates/greekcrimpro.html)
See "The Trial" section

I wish we had something like this in place today.

------
daniel-cussen
Nice.

